# Doc to Fedor "Can you continue", Fedor "No i cant"



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/2/14/1992915/fedor-uninjured-no-broken-orbital-bone



> Doctor asked Fedor: "Can you continue?" Fedor shook his head and said – "No, I can’t" – accrdng to the doctor that spoke to Russian reporter


 no controversy


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

wow... this is gonna get ugly


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Woah, i thought the doctor called it quits but it seems Fedor was pretty broken down then. At least it clears out the _what if there was a 3rd round_ thoughts.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

in his post fight interview dont you think Fedor would mention he wanted to continue and not act so somber and defeated?? He knew he lost, his fans should accept it too. It takes nothing away from the most amazing career in MMA history IMO


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

/ controversy. 

Truth be told, I don't know why a controversy is even being started with this. Look at Fedor's face on the chair. The man looks beaten. You can see it on his face. 

The loss doesn't diminish what he was, or what he's done for the sport. He was the best at one time. But, like all things, Father Time [with the help of M-1] have made him obsolete. 

I understand that nostalgia is a powerful force, but this sport is brutal, and each fighter has a small amount of time to establish their greatness and then move on. 

Is Fedor finished? No. Probably far from that. But is he the dominating force he was in Pride? No. And there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

If you´re gonna quote the thing at least quote the part where it says it´s *just a rumour*.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rumor or not. Fedor was getting his ass handed to him with two functional eyes, how would a third round look with one working eye, which means he would have had zero depth perception. Good luck landing a punch when you can't gauge distance, which is detrimentally augmented by an already 7 inch reach disadvantage.

Fedor will always be Fedor, but this weekend he was beat by a superior fighter on that particular night. Case closed.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Fedor will always be Fedor, but this weekend he was beat by a superior fighter on that particular night. Case closed.


This. I am surprised his size and reckless striking has gotten him this far. Fighting his style of fight at 230 soft lbs just caught up to him.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Now I'm starting to feel that Fedor's decline began somewhere around Affliction 2. M-1 tried to prolong his winning streak by matching Fedor with less known fighters and even that wasn't enough. He was in big trouble with a can Rogers, then got caught by Werdum and Bigfoot removed all the doubts. And so much talk of Fedor vs Overeem is now completely pointless. I wouldn't be surprised if Alistair put a beating on Fedor but it was Silva which makes me a little more sad. Werdum and Bigfoot, who could've thought just a few years ago...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SonOfZion said:


> in his post fight interview dont you think Fedor would mention he wanted to continue and not act so somber and defeated?? He knew he lost, his fans should accept it too. It takes nothing away from the most amazing career in MMA history IMO


TBH I seem a lot of people saying that Fedor fans need to stop moaning and accept his loss, mostly UFC followers who wanted Fedor to fail thinking they could turn it into a win for the UFC somehow in there limited MMA view, I am not saying you are one of them, but thats has mostly been the case. But I am yet to see evidence of Fedor fans not accepting his loss.

I have not given my view yet on if I think the stoppage was justified, I think if the ref had called a TKO at points of that round it would of been justified, and I think there was no way he could continue with one eye completely shut, if Fedor stopped himself going back out there or if the doctors called it off ether way it was they only sensible decision to make at that moment.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

AmdM said:


> If you´re gonna quote the thing at least quote the part where it says it´s *just a rumour*.


This. there is no proof whatsoever on that website.

I could make a website and write "BREAKING NEWS FEDOR IS IN LOVE WITH SOCK PUPPET"

I asked some dude who speaks Russian and he confirmed a doctor close to Fedor overheard this so it MUST BE TRUE.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't wait for Strikeforce to fold so I can quit hearing your nonsense Killer. Do you have nothing better to do than hate the UFC? Jesus Christ...


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

KillerShark1985 said:


> TBH I seem a lot of people saying that Fedor fans need to stop moaning and accept his loss, mostly UFC followers who wanted Fedor to fail thinking they could turn it into a win for the UFC somehow in there limited MMA view, I am not saying you are one of them, but thats has mostly been the case. But I am yet to see evidence of Fedor fans not accepting his loss.
> 
> I have not given my view yet on if I think the stoppage was justified, I think if the ref had called a TKO at points of that round it would of been justified, and I think there was no way he could continue with one eye completely shut, if Fedor stopped himself going back out there or if the doctors called it off ether way it was they only sensible decision to make at that moment.


 im a fan of MMA. UFC is my fav org cuz they provide the most top flight fights on a regular basis but i by no means think a loss for Fedor = a win for UFC

If Strikeforce didnt roll the dice all the time and bet on fighters by promoting only one side of a fight (see Shields/Hendo, Fedor/Werdum, Fedor/BF) they would do alot better as a company.

SF lost cuz they are not good at promoting fights or fighters. They take fighters other ppl have built up because they suck at building them up themselves. Guys like Melendez and Gegard should be HUGE stars but SF doesnt know how to make ppl into stars, they are a joke and if they dont step it up, i could care less if they fold TBH


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I doubt Striekforce will fold anytime soon. They were never reliant on Fedor on the first place.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Ape City said:


> I doubt Striekforce will fold anytime soon. They were never reliant on Fedor on the first place.


I'm thinking that this so called Grand Prix is the last hoorah for SF. They are constantly comparing it to the Pride Grand Prix in an attempt to make it sound more exciting. Even going so far as trying to copy the ring entrances and all that.

SF won't be around as long as alot of people think. Without ppv revenue they won't be able to last.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

SonOfZion said:


> im a fan of MMA. UFC is my fav org cuz they provide the most top flight fights on a regular basis but i by no means think a loss for Fedor = a win for UFC
> 
> If Strikeforce didnt roll the dice all the time and bet on fighters by promoting only one side of a fight (see Shields/Hendo, Fedor/Werdum, Fedor/BF) they would do alot better as a company.
> 
> SF lost cuz they are not good at promoting fights or fighters. They take fighters other ppl have built up because they suck at building them up themselves. Guys like Melendez and Gegard should be HUGE stars but SF doesnt know how to make ppl into stars, they are a joke and if they dont step it up, i could care less if they fold TBH


That doesn't make any sense. You wanted them to promote Shields when it was heavily rumoured he was leaving for the UFC regardless of the outcome vs Hendo? And they didn't promote Werdum and BF? what? I don't recall any SF advertisements with nothing but Fedor on/in them. Got an examples of this skewed promoting?

Gegard lost his belt to King Mo and if off fighting in dream right now. should they continue to hype someone while he is fighting for another promotion?

They do not have the privilege of having absolute control over their fighters like the UFC does so they need to be careful where they spend their money.




RustyRenegade said:


> I'm thinking that this so called Grand Prix is the last hoorah for SF. They are constantly comparing it to the Pride Grand Prix in an attempt to make it sound more exciting. Even going so far as trying to copy the ring entrances and all that.
> 
> SF won't be around as long as alot of people think. Without ppv revenue they won't be able to last.


I think they are trying to appeal to Pride fans because they know their only place in the amrket is for hardcore fans. Most hardcore fans loved Pride and I think they are just trying to give us what we want. I alot of people have asked for Pride style everything. 

I'm not sure how they are doing financially, though.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Pride didnt do fake tournys that took over a year to complete. They are just suckering in the dumbed down american market with a fake tournament.

Everything about SF is bush league except the fighters. The reason Shields left is cuz he was getting NO LOVE from them in promotions and has announcers like that moron Shamrock calling him boring etc etc. If SF treated Shields better he would prob still be there.


and no, i dont have many examples of their horrible promotiung cuz they barely promote anything at all. I need to tell my casual friends when a SF event is on or they wouldnt know. They market badly, they promote badly and they get weird matchups cuz they have a thin roster like Diaz vs Cyborg....


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Because it is illegal to hold a tournament in NA. They aren't suckering anyone, either. They are promoting a tournament that is taking place this year. They explained that pretty clearly. If you still think it's fake let me know I can "dumbed" it down for you a bit...

...oh and i'm still waiting for a response to my previous post. I asked you to back of some of your ridiculous accusations.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Ape City said:


> Because it is illegal to hold a tournament in NA. They aren't suckering anyone, either. They are promoting a tournament that is taking place this year. They explained that pretty clearly. If you still think it's fake let me know I can "dumbed" it down for you a bit...


 its no different than what the UFC does except they have brackets. you win and you move on and fight other winners..... whats the difference?? the bracket changes everything??

the reason UFC doesnt do silly stuff like that is it takes the cards out of the promotions hands in setting up exciting fights. Everybody wanted Overeem vs Fedor..... but nope, now u get Werdum vs BF possiblely. And with injuries it just makes it even more silly.


To show what a joke SF is, now Coker is saying Fedor might be the replacement if somebody gets injured.... lol bush league all the way.

Del Rosario and Cormier will be in the UFC one day, book it.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

The difference is the matches are set well ahead of time and we (the fans) know exactly who fights who and what the consequences of each match is. In other words, it is a tournament. Please explain how the UFC is holding a tournament right now? Or ever? The difference is in the planning, organising, and releasing the info to the fans.

In the UFC things are kept behoind close doors or decided later, which isn't a bad idea in any way shape or form. They often let us know "winner of this gets a title shot, but it certainly isn't a tourny. 



SonOfZion said:


> im a fan of MMA. UFC is my fav org cuz they provide the most top flight fights on a regular basis but i by no means think a loss for Fedor = a win for UFC
> 
> If Strikeforce didnt roll the dice all the time and bet on fighters by promoting only one side of a fight (see Shields/Hendo, Fedor/Werdum, Fedor/BF) they would do alot better as a company.
> 
> SF lost cuz they are not good at promoting fights or fighters. They take fighters other ppl have built up because they suck at building them up themselves. Guys like Melendez and Gegard should be HUGE stars but SF doesnt know how to make ppl into stars, they are a joke and if they dont step it up, i could care less if they fold TBH


That doesn't make any sense. You wanted them to promote Shields when it was heavily rumoured he was leaving for the UFC regardless of the outcome vs Hendo? And they didn't promote Werdum and BF? what? I don't recall any SF advertisements with nothing but Fedor on/in them. Got an examples of this skewed promoting?

Gegard lost his belt to King Mo and if off fighting in dream right now. should they continue to hype someone while he is fighting for another promotion?

They do not have the privilege of having absolute control over their fighters like the UFC does so they need to be careful where they spend their money.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I can't wait for Strikeforce to fold so I can quit hearing your nonsense Killer. Do you have nothing better to do than hate the UFC? Jesus Christ...


Do you have nothing better to do than hate no SF even tho they keep giving out good MMA shows, do you see me there wishing the UFC would fold, do I really hate the UFC more than you hate SF, I don't like Dana and I don't like the fact that there marketing strategies take credit away from other MMA promotions and that they use there power as the richest and most powerful MMA promotion to hurt other promotions whenever possible, does this mean i hate everything about the UFC and want then to fold, no I still enjoy the fights they but on especially in the LW, WW and MW divisions, so I would love nothing more for them to continue and grow as a promotion, there is just no need for them and there fans to sh1t on every other promotion on the way.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

SonOfZion said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/2/14/1992915/fedor-uninjured-no-broken-orbital-bone
> 
> 
> 
> no controversy





AmdM said:


> If you´re gonna quote the thing at least quote the part where it says it´s *just a rumour*.





Ape City said:


> This. there is no proof whatsoever on that website.
> 
> I could make a website and write "BREAKING NEWS FEDOR IS IN LOVE WITH SOCK PUPPET"
> 
> I asked some dude who speaks Russian and he confirmed a doctor close to Fedor overheard this so it MUST BE TRUE.



I was a bit skeptical myself, so I went looking for Russian sources on this, just to see if it was being reported over there, or if it was just some twitter account with a name like a Russian website.

sports.ru Translation via babelfish, as for some reason my google translator showed all question marks.



> Fedor [Emelyanenko], who because of strongest hematoma on by right to eye could not continue after the second round duel against Antonio [Silvy], was ready to the stoppage of battle.
> 
> The correspondent of the publication “Sport- express” met after battle in the hotel with medical orderly, who rendered Fedor first aid.
> 
> ...


Sport - Express, the source sports.ru cited.



> Later I met at the hotel with the nurse, which helped Fyodor first aid.
> 
> - The doctor asked him: "Theodore, you can go?" - He said. But Fyodor shook his head and replied: "No, I can not."
> 
> However, it is unlikely the doctor would let Emelianenko in the third round, even if he was eager to go hard. A man with a face and unseeing eyes at the battle is not allowed ever. Everything became clear. Technical knockout. The second consecutive defeat of the Last Emperor.



I'm not intimately familiar with which Russian sites are legit, but there's something.

Also shows the power of translators. "Even if that vomited there from all forces?" Okay...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Do you have nothing better to do than hate no SF even tho they keep giving out good MMA shows, do you see me there wishing the UFC would fold, do I really hate the UFC more than you hate SF, I don't like Dana and I don't like the fact that there marketing strategies take credit away from other MMA promotions and that they use there power as the richest and most powerful MMA promotion to hurt other promotions whenever possible, does this mean i hate everything about the UFC and want then to fold, no I still enjoy the fights they but on especially in the LW, WW and MW divisions, so I would love nothing more for them to continue and grow as a promotion, there is just no need for them and there fans to sh1t on every other promotion on the way.


Although I think they are a second rate organization I don't hate them. I'm indifferent towards them. I just want to see all the best fighters in the world fighting in one organization. Could careless what organization it's in as long as all the best are under one roof. UFC has the best chance to make this happen imo.

I don't share the idea that fighters should be testing the "circuit" as you put it and in all honestly that sounds like I really stupid idea to begin with. No wonder you came up with it 

Can you imagine the Lakers going to Greece or the Raiders going to Canada? Me neither.

I'm glad they use their power and marketing to shit on other org's to be honest. The sooner all the best fighters in the world are fighting each other the better imo. Just like I'm glad the aba joined the NBA and the AFL joined the NFL.

Rooting for a smaller promotion to succeed for whatever reasoning you use is ignorant and hurting the sport more than helping it. The best should be fighting the best:thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

SmackyBear said:


> I was a bit skeptical myself, so I went looking for Russian sources on this, just to see if it was being reported over there, or if it was just some twitter account with a name like a Russian website.
> 
> sports.ru Translation via babelfish, as for some reason my google translator showed all question marks.
> 
> ...


Cool thanks for finding these. 

On a side note some the auto-translation is hilarious! "Even if that vomited there from all forces" is by far my fav too! LOL:thumb02:


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Although I think they are a second rate organization I don't hate them. I'm indifferent towards them. I just want to see all the best fighters in the world fighting in one organization. Could careless what organization it's in as long as all the best are under one roof. UFC has the best chance to make this happen imo.
> 
> I don't share the idea that fighters should be testing the "circuit" as you put it and in all honestly that sounds like I really stupid idea to begin with. No wonder you came up with it
> 
> ...


I agree that all the best should be under one roof fighting eachother. However, I don't think it's ignorant at all to want a smaller organization to succeed. The success of other promotions gives fighters more options to make a living. Also, it gives the fans more options. If anything, having one, single standing organization would hurt the sport.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Rooting for a smaller promotion to succeed for whatever reasoning you use is ignorant and hurting the sport more than helping it. The best should be fighting the best


I'll admit to secretly rooting for Strikeforce, even M-1 (in Europe) and somebody... anybody to revive Japan.

I'd like to see the sport outgrow the UFC. 

Maybe one day something like the IFL with National teams. Olympic Teams.

By now everyone realizes that NO ONE stays undefeated in this sport. I definitely think there is room for more good fights than Dana can put together.

I'm high on theraflu and a little random with my thoughts but without other orgs how would Dana find the best?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I'm a BIG Fedor fan and have been for a long time. It was tough to see him lose, as is the case with any fighter who you really like...

As big of a Fedor fan as I am I can also say that I knew in the back of my mind that his day was coming. You can't stay undefeated for that long, especially when you are approaching your mid 30's and competing at Strikeforce - who has the best HW division in MMA at the moment. The fact that the guy went undefeated for over 10 years is simply amazing. 

Every single one of the top competitors at HW in SF has a chance to beat one another on any given night. This just wasn't Fedor's night. 

I'm still a huge Fedor fan and always will be :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I'll admit to secretly rooting for Strikeforce, even M-1 (in Europe) and somebody... anybody to revive Japan.
> 
> I'd like to see the sport outgrow the UFC.
> 
> ...


I hadn't thought about the finding other fighters oldie. That shows my stupidity Not that many parents would like it but maybe if MMA grew enough it could end up being a highschool sport?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

lies LIES *LIES*! Antonio Silva's fist didn't even have anything to do with his eye, that was Fedor's mental strategy. The first 2 rounds of getting beat up were a setup to finish Antonio Silva in the 3rd round via jumping looper knockout.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I can't wait for Strikeforce to fold so I can quit hearing your nonsense Killer. Do you have nothing better to do than hate the UFC? Jesus Christ...


By all accounts Strikeforce is a profitable company so they're not going away anytime soon :tongue01:


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> I hadn't thought about the finding other fighters oldie. That shows my stupidity Not that many parents would like it but maybe if MMA grew enough it could end up being a highschool sport?


A monopoly while good for some, isn't necessarily good for the overall health of a certain thing. Most monopolized sports pluck talent from lower divisions, or high schools and colleges.

I'm not trying to compare WWE to UFC. But if the UFC did not have Pride to battle back in the day, or strikeforce (which I wouldn't call a battle, as much as I'd call strikeforce the bush leagues) it would hurt them in the long term.

When WWF monopolized wrestling, it left young athletes with nowhere to master their craft and hone their skills. Same could happen if UFC is the end all, be all of MMA.

The UFC has a hard enough time putting together fights against top dogs currently. Plus they cut fools like there's only room for top 10 competition in their ranks. The way that they axe fighters is what creates these other MMA markets.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> lies LIES *LIES*! Antonio Silva's fist didn't even have anything to do with his eye, that was Fedor's mental strategy. *The first 2 rounds of getting beat up *were a setup to finish Antonio Silva in the 3rd round via jumping looper knockout.


Fedor actually won the first round.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

schiops said:


> Fedor actually won the first round.


because his name is fedor :thumb02:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Although I think they are a second rate organization I don't hate them. I'm indifferent towards them. I just want to see all the best fighters in the world fighting in one organization. Could careless what organization it's in as long as all the best are under one roof. UFC has the best chance to make this happen imo.
> 
> I don't share the idea that fighters should be testing the "circuit" as you put it and in all honestly that sounds like I really stupid idea to begin with. No wonder you came up with it
> 
> ...


you say they are a second rate organisation, yet go on to contradict yourself by saying that they are preventing the UFC from having all the best fighters, so how are they preventing the UFC from having all the best fighters, because they have some of the best fighters, making them as credible in certain divisions as the UFC, more credible I would say than the UFC in the HW division.

Personally I have a lot more interest in Strikeforce's LHW division right now than I so the the UFC LHW division and believe that a good percent of the top 10 LHW's in the world are in fact at SF right now, the UFC wins hands down in all other divisions but how can you call a organisation second rate that you yourself just implied they have a significant number of the very best fighters in the sport, significant enough for you to want then to go under so UFC can get there hands on there top fighters.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> because his name is fedor :thumb02:


he won that round fair because it was pretty even on the feet for the majority of the round, but what edged it for Fedor was that when they did hit the mat Fedor spend most of that time in dominant position on top scoring.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

schiops said:


> Fedor actually won the first round.


Objectively, events of the round and by the numbers, Antonio Silva probably won it. Niether really got hurt. But i'd imagine there was atleast one judge who wouldn't dare rule against Fedor unless it was blatantly obvious. 

Round 1 - Fedor was the agressor, exchanged, but landed insignificant strikes, got hit more cleanly to the face a few times and taken down by Antonio Silva, who also passed guard and mild GnP in 1st round. Two submission attempts. Fedor escaped from takedowns. He jumped in to Antonio's guard atleast twice but did nothing. Towards the end of the round he survived the guillotine and went for a heel hook on Silva. Silva laughed at him.

Round 2 - Completely one-sided, takedowns, andre the giant GnP on Fedor's face, Fedor flailed, less so as the pounding continued but avoided stoppage during the GnP.

Then the doctor stoppage (WHICH MUST A CONSPIRACY AND A LIE!) Fedor fans across the world cry. The doctor, translators, everyone lied. 

And Fedor himself, ackowledged the loss because he was classy (not because he was getting the hell beat out of him and losing).


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

They have a handful of good heavyweights that I would like to see in the UFC there's no denying that. As for the other divisions, a few would be above average and another handful are interesting young prospects. No more, no less. 

I don't mean to be contradictory but in all honesty listening to your broken record of Strikeforce loves gets on my nerves and I react to it unprofessionally for lack of a better word. 

They do have some quality fighters and the best place for them imo is in the UFC. That way the best can fight the best and all the discussions on it can have some proof to back up the opinions. That's what I'm after


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> Objectively, events of the round and by the numbers, Antonio Silva probably won it. Niether really got hurt. But i'd imagine there was atleast one judge who wouldn't dare rule against Fedor unless it was blatantly obvious.
> 
> Round 1 - Fedor was the agressor, exchanged, but landed insignificant strikes, got hit more cleanly to the face a few times and taken down by Antonio Silva, who also passed guard and mild GnP in 1st round. Two submission attempts. Fedor escaped from takedowns. He jumped in to Antonio's guard atleast twice but did nothing. Towards the end of the round he survived the guillotine and went for a heel hook on Silva. Silva laughed at him.
> 
> ...


I never argued with you about the outcome of the fight. Fedor lost, I know that and accept it. I was just pointing out that he only got dominated in the second round, not the first 2 rounds.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> because his name is fedor :thumb02:


Fedor doesn't lose rounds. Rounds lose to Fedor.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> he won that round fair because it was pretty even on the feet for the majority of the round, but what edged it for Fedor was that when they did hit the mat Fedor spend most of that time in dominant position on top scoring.


Good point. I see now you could score it for fedor in that regard.

I had it 10-9 Silva cause I thought fedor was missing his strikes and was eating solid counters and strikes. 

But like you said, he had a guillotine attempt that led to him being in top position for a good portion of the round.

EDIT: Though you could question the success he had in the dominant position, and Silva did score 2 takedowns, 1 after the fact. The round could definitely go either way me thinks.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> Objectively, events of the round and by the numbers, Antonio Silva probably won it. Niether really got hurt. But i'd imagine there was atleast one judge who wouldn't dare rule against Fedor unless it was blatantly obvious.
> 
> Fedor was the agressor, landed insignificant strikes, but got hit more cleanly to the face a few times and taken down by Antonio Silva, who also passed guard and mild GnP in 1st round. Two submission attempts. Fedor escaped from takedowns. He jumped in to Antonio's guard atleast twice but did nothing. Towards the end of the round he survived the guillotine and went for a heel hook on Silva. Silva laughed at him.
> 
> ...


Did you also take notice that Fedor and/or his corner basically showed zero objection to the stoppage. Not even a slight hint of questioning the call in the post fight interview or being released in post fight press statements. Fedor is an emotional void in the ring, I get that, but not even his shady M1 peoples have made post fight statements regarding the call.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Did you also take notice that Fedor and/or his corner basically showed zero objection to the stoppage. Not even a slight hint of questioning the call in the post fight interview or being released in post fight press statements. Fedor is an emotional void in the ring, I get that, but not even his shady M1 peoples have made post fight statements regarding the call.


Exactly. Even Vladim Finkelstein stated that the stoppage was the right call. That being said, I still don't think Fedor should retire. The fact that he manged to get out of some of the difficult positions he was in in that second round shows that despite a noticable decline in his skills, he does still have some good skills.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

schiops said:


> Exactly. Even Vladim Finkelstein stated that the stoppage was the right call. That being said, I still don't think Fedor should retire. The fact that he manged to get out of some of the difficult positions he was in in that second round shows that despite a noticable decline in his skills, he does still have some good skills.


he's got the heart of a champion, no doubt.

i just don't see much of a future for him at HW. 

You know, to me you have to take the good with the bad. The fact that he's thinking retirement after the first experience of 2 losses in a row should be troubling for any fan.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> They have a handful of good heavyweights that I would like to see in the UFC there's no denying that. As for the other divisions, a few would be above average and another handful are interesting young prospects. No more, no less.
> 
> I don't mean to be contradictory but in all honesty listening to your broken record of Strikeforce loves gets on my nerves and I react to it unprofessionally for lack of a better word.
> 
> They do have some quality fighters and the best place for them imo is in the UFC. That way the best can fight the best and all the discussions on it can have some proof to back up the opinions. That's what I'm after


well the UFC give the HW division such little focus and through bad match making is running a down hill slope in the LHW division, upi could argue they are doing a p1ss poor job of running those divisions, so why not let SF have its chance and see if they can give the HW and LHW divisions the foucs they deserve and lets see the best fighters from those division fight there, thats what I would like to see.

As for the lower weights the UFC seem to give them all the focus on the cards, they have the majority of fighters who are in those weights, they have more air time so they can host better the large selection of the lower weight fighter.

There are fewer HW and LHW so Strikeforce giving the fact they have less air time so can bring us less fights as a whole, but if they give all that focus mainly to the HW and LHW divisions almost making it a specialist organisation to focus near completely on those weights then I believe they can run those divisions better than the UFC, just like the WEC run the BW and FW division better than the UFC ever will. BW and FW fighters have gone form having there own specialist promotion giving them main events, to been able to get a very limited number of fights on prelims of the UFC cards with few card fillers. this will result in a lot of the fighters been cut and a lower quality of these division as a whole, just so you have have a very limited few stars from those division rain top under UFC hype, while the rest of the divisions suffer.

And if you believe the merge of WEC/UFC was a good thing then you are blind to what is really going on.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> And if you believe the merge of WEC/UFC was a good thing then you are blind to what is really going on.


could you explain? I'm confused.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> could you explain? I'm confused.


the merge now means we will get less fights and fighters from these 2 weight classes specifically through the UFC than we would have should the WEC still be going because the UFC will not give these divisions as much air time and support as the WEC did because the UFC is more focused on other division LW and WW especially and MW is growing in the focus line of the UFC.

Also it seems what limited air time they are giving these 2 weights is also cutting away from the LHW and HW divisions which are also suffering to make room for the BW and FW via having to give up air time and card space to make room for the BW and FW fights.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know that fight would have been over had it been with anybody else. Amazing really how he took that much punishment and survived three different submissions from a 285 pounder BJJ black belt on top GNPing all the way. 

I suppose that would be last impression "The Emperor" gives us. Fight til the end. Guess what, he got battered but he survived.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> You know that fight would have been over had it been with anybody else. Amazing really how he took that much punishment and survived three different submissions from a 285 pounder BJJ black belt on top GNPing all the way.
> 
> I suppose that would be last impression "The Emperor" gives us. Fight til the end. Guess what, he got battered but he survived.


Seriously I have seen many a TKO called for less of a beating, if you can make an argument that Maynard vs Edgar 2 round 1 could have been 10-7 then this goes beyond that scale of argument, 10-8 is been generous, if that was not a 10-7 round then what the hell go you have to do to get that from the judges because that was beyond a a large number of TKO's.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> the merge now means we will get less fights and fighters from these 2 weight classes specifically through the UFC than we would have should the WEC still be going because the UFC will not give these divisions as much air time and support as the WEC did because the UFC is more focused on other division LW and WW especially and MW is growing in the focus line of the UFC.
> 
> Also it seems what limited air time they are giving these 2 weights is also cutting away from the LHW and HW divisions which are also suffering to make room for the BW and FW via having to give up air time and card space to make room for the BW and FW fights.


gotcha. I am no fan of how UFC cuts fighters. It's a bit ridiculous in my opinion. And yeah, with all the weightclasses at their disposal, it's hard to get a lot of fights from the top flight divisions on one card.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Seriously I have seen many a TKO called for less of a beating, if you can make an argument that Maynard vs Edgar 2 round 1 could have been 10-7 then this goes beyond that scale of argument, 10-8 is been generous, if that was not a 10-7 round then what the hell go you have to do to get that from the judges because that was beyond a a large number of TKO's.


there was a point where fedor was flailing and getting pounded wherre I was like "that's it, they need to stop it."


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rumor or not, if you can't see you can't see.

If you're an intelligent person and you can't see, you shouldn't fight, you can get even more hurt.

Whether Fedor called it or the doc called it, it's what should have been done.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

the original source is a famous russian sports website

http://www.sports.ru/boxing/78148875.html

Ñàíèòàð ïîåäèíêà Åìåëüÿíåíêî – Ñèëâà: «Ïîñëå âòîðîãî ðàóíäà Ôåäîð ñêàçàë: «ß íå ìîãó ïðîäîëæàòü áîé» - Áîêñ/MMA - Sports.ru

Here is the translation:

Fedor Emelianenko, who because of the strong bruising to his right eye could not continue after the second round bout against Antonio Silva, was ready to stop fighting.

The correspondent of newspaper "Sport Express" met after the battle at the hotel with the nurse, which helped Fyodor first aid.

*"The doctor asked the soldier:" Fyodor, you can go? "- He said. But Fyodor shook his head and replied: "No, I can not."*

Less of a rumor now.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Ñàíèòàð ïîåäèíêà Åìåëüÿíåíêî – Ñèëâà: «Ïîñëå âòîðîãî ðàóíäà Ôåäîð ñêàçàë: «ß íå ìîãó ïðîäîëæàòü áîé» - Áîêñ/MMA - Sports.ru


wtf is that Russian writing is that in any way understandable to anybody even to a Russian native, how on earth can that make any sense to anybody, its near impossible to pick out a single character, its more like a jumble of random scribbles, I thought Chinese was bad but that is just wrong.

on that note you could argue it translates to "Fedor said he wanted to go back to the dressing room to lick his own balls and could not wait any longer so he had to forfit the fight" and who the fcuk could decode those random scribbles of garbage to prove you write or wrong.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> wtf is that Russian writing is that in any way understandable to anybody even to a Russian native, how on earth can that make any sense to anybody, its near impossible to pick out a single character, its more like a jumble of random scribbles, I thought Chinese was bad but that is just wrong.
> 
> on that note you could argue it translates to "Fedor said he wanted to go back to the dressing room to lick his own balls and could not wait any longer so he had to forfit the fight" and who the fcuk could decode those random scribbles of garbage to prove you write or wrong.


I posted a post, didn't personally translate this. Click the source link, maybe it'll be clearer?? I think the jumble you quoted was actually the URL.

Also, I don't see how you can't conclude this to be a reasonable conclusion, considering no one in Fedor's corner or management has displayed even the slightest hint of objection to the doctor's call. Fedor's outspoken M1 camp seem so agreeable to the outcome, that you'd think the call came from Fedor....


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Was there really a debate on who called the fight? Did you see his eye?

He couldn't see, it would be retarded and idiotic to continue fighting when you can't see, you'd just get hurt more. Whether the doc called it or Fedor, it was the right call to make, you can't keep fighting if you can't see, unless you have a wish to injure yourself more.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

M.C said:


> Was there really a debate on who called the fight? Did you see his eye?
> 
> He couldn't see, it would be retarded and idiotic to continue fighting when you can't see, you'd just get hurt more. Whether the doc called it or Fedor, it was the right call to make, you can't keep fighting if you can't see, unless you have a wish to injure yourself more.


I'm with you. A third round would have been a major disservice to Fedor, not his come back round. With one functioning eye you have severely obstructed depth perception. It would have been a sad sight to see Fedor trying to land a punch, successfully dodge and/or counter against someone with a 7 inch reach advantage without being able to gauge distance.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Where does it say it was a rumour?

That said, very shocking that Fedor quit on his own accord.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Where does it say it was a rumour?
> 
> That said, very shocking that Fedor quit on his own accord.


A lot of people talk about fedor having a great poker face. 

Before the fight I thought he looked like his heart wasn't really into it. When push came to shove he definitely was a fighter, but he was busted up pretty bad.


----------

